# Barbell military press



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

How's my technique for this?






Also, are back supports supposed to be really tight round your back or tightish?

Just received an RDX one and although it fully wraps round, the strap isn't long enough to pull it really tight...


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

in for this as just started these in to my routine and do these tomorrow

free bump mate


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

out of most iv read i find this helpful mate , it's a copy nd paste but worth a read 

Up to 1972 the Overhead press was part of Weightlifting competitions. Flexible athletes arched their back to press more weight overhead. This made judging hard, causing the removal of the Overhead Press from competitions.

Today the Overhead Press has lost favor for the Bench Press. Which is a shame, as the Overhead Press is in many ways a better exercise than the Bench Press. That's why the Overhead Press is part of StrongLifts 5×5 program.

You won't see many people do the Overhead Press in the average gym. Hard to find someone to teach you how to do the Overhead Press correctly. This guide will help you - how to Overhead Press with correct technique.

What's the Overhead Press? Press the bar from your front shoulders overhead until your elbows are locked. Your knees and hips must remain locked through the whole movement otherwise you're doing Push Preses. Stance should be shoulder-width apart (heels together is Military Press, which is harder).

Is the Overhead Press Safe? If you can't press the bar overhead, lower it back on your chest & put it on the floor like in the above Overhead Press video. You'll never find yourself stuck under the bar like with the Bench Press.

Like with any barbell exercise, you'll have problems finding balance the first time you try to Overhead Press. Start light, focus on your technique & add weight progressively. You'll improve.

4 Reasons To Overhead Press. You can lift more weight with the Bench Press than with the Overhead Press. But the Overhead Press has many benefits over the Bench Press. Some examples:

Full Body. The Overhead Press works your body as one piece. Your trunk & legs stabilize the weight while your shoulders, upper-chest & arms press the weight overhead.

Builds Muscle. Abs & back stabilize the weight. Shoulders, upper-chest & triceps press the weight overhead. The Overhead Press builds the physique of old-time strongman like Eugen Sandow.

Healthy Shoulders. The Bench Press works your front shoulders more than your back shoulders. The Overhead Press works all shoulder heads equally. Alternating the Overhead Press with the Bench Press minimizes risks of shoulder injuries caused by muscle imbalances.

It's Fun. Picking up a weight from the floor & pressing it overhead is more fun than pressing the same weight while lying on a Bench.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ur walking back into rack the weight, fcuk that


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

They're hard alright. My OH press is just over half my bench.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm no expert so can't offer much advice. But be careful on those last few reps... you're trying to bring your chest into play by leaning back and risking a prolapsed disc while you're at it (right where you put your hand after the set lol).

Also are you walking out the rack all spazy just for the vid? First you should face the other way, unrack the weight, take a step back, set yourself... then lift... don't lift and then start to walk about.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I personally don't lock my shoulders and elbows out at top of lift, keeps the the tension mainly on delts but that's just me, I see strongmen and powerlifters lock out so suppose it's what feels best for you.

How does it feel bringing the bar all the way down to your chest like that? I find it puts a lot of strain on my joints and can hurt a little sometimes.


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Your back is hyper-extended quite a bit, you don't want to be doing that often or you'll herniate a disk. I'd suggest setting up slower and making sure that the bar isn't in front of you, which is most likely why you're hyper-extending to try and balance yourself. Set up with a neutral spine and really concentrate on allowing your shoulders to move back when the weight is above your head.

Regarding the belt, there should be tension all the way around the belt on your abdomen/back when it's on, it's likely that it's too big at the moment and needs a hole cut in it that allows it to be tighter.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

as said you dont want to get into the habit of arching your back much! i lost my balance log pressing 75kg on my last rep and nearly snaped myself in two! so be carefull as it does not feel nice!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I was doing these a while back manged 70kg and then.stalled i used.the scissor.stance.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Be careful... this should not be hurting your back. A belt will not solve the problem - you have a technique issue.

It is very difficult to get out of the habit of leaning backwards to squeeze more reps out on this exercise. If you do this too regularly you may get hurt.

If, after persistence, you cannot do it without hurting your back then I would suggest switching to seated press.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I do a standing behind neck press,only use 60kg but higher reps is intense,use

A smith for front press..seated,less stress on lower back,i find behind neck better

Tbh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

I only do behind the neck when it comes to military pressing.

Much easier for me to keep my core solid and back tight.

I'll let dumbells and my bench press build my front delts.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Appreciate the replies guys. As stated in earlier posts, I mainly train by myself so any criticism is vital.

Yeah, I've basically realized that a complete revamp is needed on this.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

don't you think you are bringing the bar too low? have spoken about this just recently with a guy from my gym thats being training since 17 and is 65 years old now and he told me the bar should go as low as your nose, not lower as any lower was against the natural rotational something lol (can't remember exactly why as he used some posh words), hopefully someone that knows can advice.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

get rid of the padding on the bar and let it sit on your upper chest you also need to drive your head through sooner to help lock your arms out

this is my attempt hopefully might help


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Get rid of the pad as there is no point and will just ruin the bar path. Flex your glutes which should reduce hyperextention in your spine make sure you are pressing directly overhead and moving your head through. With your current set up you will find this very hard. The initial position needs to be a front rack similar to a front squat.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I would turn around, you don't want to be walking backwards to rack the bar


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> get rid of the padding on the bar and let it sit on your upper chest you also need to drive your head through sooner to help lock your arms out
> 
> this is my attempt hopefully might help


Appreciate the video, will help me with my own technique.

OP: Watch it


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> How's my technique for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats phucking awful ,i,d switch to seated ohp before you go and really hurt yourself


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> get rid of the padding on the bar and let it sit on your upper chest you also need to drive your head through sooner to help lock your arms out
> 
> this is my attempt hopefully might help


Solid form - good example. OP, notice how he pushes his head through the hole as soon as it opens up? Do that instead of leaning backwards.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

You can try more ''boydybuilder'' style with barbell military press: start at the chin, press to the top and then go again to the chin


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Tekkers not the best there mate. Remove pad, unrack facing the other way, decrease the weight so you can complete all sets without arching back and add small increments in weight when comfortable.


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

I prefer seated dumbbell presses myself. Whenever I go heavy with standing barbell presses, my technique deteriorates once it gets hard. Very easy to damage the tiny shoulder tendons and a difficult injury from which to recover.


----------

